# detailed clean - amazon



## mr.t

Anybody else had issues with detailed clean via amazon and not receiving the goods?

ive never had an issue with amazon, everything has always arrived and usually the day before expected.

I ordered that bilt hamber cleanser fluid from amazon, should of arrived yesterday but still nothing. It was despatched on the 5th april....quite a long time waiting.

Anyway i contacted them and they simply said i canhave a refund or they can send another 1 out but i just opted for the refund. They explained they think royal mail lost it...but when i put thetracking number in it comes up with "royal mail waiting to receive the package from the supplier"....

so god knows if its been sent or lost.


----------



## Taxboy

mr.t said:


> Anybody else had issues with detailed clean via amazon and not receiving the goods?
> 
> ive never had an issue with amazon, everything has always arrived and usually the day before expected.
> 
> I ordered that bilt hamber cleanser fluid from amazon, should of arrived yesterday but still nothing. It was despatched on the 5th april....quite a long time waiting.
> 
> Anyway i contacted them and they simply said i canhave a refund or they can send another 1 out but i just opted for the refund. They explained they think royal mail lost it...but when i put thetracking number in it comes up with "royal mail waiting to receive the package from the supplier"....
> 
> so god knows if its been sent or lost.


No experience of using Amazon but for BH and other stuff highly recommend Polished Bliss free p&p tracked via DPD and always great service

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Used detailed clean before with no issues, but then I've had issues with other suppliers who are supposed to be good 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Send PM to Andrew .


----------



## beko1987

I ordered direct from DC last thursday and my box arrived on Tuesday, so no issues there. Can't wait to use it tomorrow!


----------



## DetailedClean

Royal mail tracking notifications are not literal and are barely point to point.

Even when packages are delivered they state that the item has been handed over to the recipient or a neighbour. So again not specific or literal.

That message you quoted means one off two this, either not received as you said or not scanned at depot.

Either way, as you said we offered to send it out again (at no cost to you) or provide a full refund to you. You opted for a refund and have received that.


----------



## Gas head

Ive had the same issue with an order I placed via ebay as Mr Ts post, order now 2 weeks old and no C4.


----------



## sistersvisions

Gas head said:


> Ive had the same issue with an order I placed via ebay as Mr Ts post, order now 2 weeks old and no C4.


I had the same..Ended up canceling the order...They stated it was posted when in fact it wasn't...


----------



## DetailedClean

Anyone still experiencing any issues please email me directly info {at} detailedclean dot co dot uk.

(Please provide order numbers so I can pull up Tracked details.)

I will look into each individual case and give updates or propose solutions accordingly.

2 weeks to wait for any order, irrespective of bank holidays or not is too long.

Andrew


----------



## Gas head

DetailedClean said:


> Anyone still experiencing any issues please email me directly info {at} detailedclean dot co dot uk.
> 
> (Please provide order numbers so I can pull up Tracked details.)
> 
> I will look into each individual case and give updates or propose solutions accordingly.
> 
> 2 weeks to wait for any order, irrespective of bank holidays or not is too long.
> 
> Andrew


I am sure its not a problem of detailed cleans making, they have been in touch and have been actively trying to rectify the problem, royal mail are so unreliable


----------



## brooklandsracer

sistersvisions said:


> I had the same..Ended up canceling the order...They stated it was posted when in fact it wasn't...


Does not look good that or other problems members have had.
I certainly will give them a wide steer.


----------



## Guest

brooklandsracer said:


> Does not look good that or other problems members have had.
> *I certainly will give them a wide steer*.


Because Royal Mail can't do there job ?

Never had problem with them before, there ebay positive feedback out numbers the negative feedback massively, a couple of lazy bottom feeders working for Royal Mail ruining some ones hard work at running at business


----------



## sistersvisions

combat wombat said:


> Because Royal Mail can't do there job ?
> 
> Never had problem with them before, there ebay positive feedback out numbers the negative feedback massively, a couple of lazy bottom feeders working for Royal Mail ruining some ones hard work at running at business


i disagree.. its Detail Clean who updates the item posted on there ebay page...its Detail Clean who give you the tracking number....its Detail Clean who then does not post it and after two weeks waiting its still not been posted...its got nothing to do with the post office.


----------



## DetailedClean

@sistersvisions respectfully, you dont know the full circumstances of the issue that possibly occurred here between the dates 6th Aptil and 18th April which has led to sealed Royal Mail bags not arriving at RM depots. Its not something I will go into publicly either.

Further, Tracked 48 labels are billed at scan at destination, meaning they can be re-used if they haven't been scanned but have been manifested.

We work to a high degree of professionalism, our Amazon and eBay ratings are consistently good over the past 5+ years. Just on amazon for example we run at about 98% on last look.

We have been a Detailing World forum sponsor for a considerable time too and our forum shows a significant lack of these type of threads.

I totally agree that 2 weeks to wait is not good enough. Once we were alerted to these issues we have tried to rectify if given the opportunity or like with you (I assume) provided an immediate refund.

I will just reiterate that anyone with issues should email me directly info {at} detailedclean dot co dot uk

Thankfully, since my last message there haven't been any new messages so I believe most customers do now have their goods or tracking is showing delivery very shortly.


----------

